# Grouper Fishing



## The Pier Rat (Dec 6, 2002)

The grouper bite has been rather good off the coast of Palm Beach County. Last month the big grey's came in by the droves! I have been catching some blacks and reds off the inshore wrecks in about 80-130 feet of water between the Breakers Hotel and the Palm Beach Inlet. The best bite has been on live goggle-eyes nose hooked and weighted on the bottom, as well as bouncing a colorful (pink) jig off the bottom with a whole squid on it.


----------

